# NEWS - JerseyFest 2015 Model Kit & Statue Fair



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey guys:

Our dates for JerseyFest 2015 are August 28th to the 30th, which will once again be at the Marriott Hanover Hotel in Whippany, New Jersey. 

As with prior years, Friday is the date for Jerseyfest Academy, which will consist of a series of all day hobby classes – more info to come. The vendor show will be on Saturday and Sunday. We are in planning mode and all is looking great for a very big and elite show all day and night for 3 days. 

Check out our web site for more info: http://www.jerseyfestfair.com. You can also subscribe to our news blog by going to our home page and scrolling down to the right. 

We are currently taking registrations for vendor tables - see how to sign up by going here: http://jerseyfestfair.com/?page_id=53

More announcements to come.

Thanks,
Rob & Dave
http://www.jerseyfestfair.com


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey guys:

Registrations are now open for the new Star Trek U.S.S. Enterprise Model Kit Building, Painting & Lighting Class at the 2015 JerseyFest Academy. This all day class is occurring on Friday, August 28th, 2015 at the Marriott Hanover Hotel in Whippany, New Jersey. Seats are limited. All the details are here: http://jerseyfestfair.com/?page_id=4872

Note that the class is happening the day before the weekend long JerseyFest vendor show.

Thanks,
Dave
http://www.jerseyfestfair.com


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey guys:

Registrations begin now for the new “Godzilla Figure Painting” class at JerseyFest Academy. This hands-on hobby class is one of many that will be occurring on August 28th, 2015 at the Marriott Hanover Hotel in Whippany, New Jersey. The classes are occurring the day before the weekend long vendor show.

Whether you’re into painting Godzilla models or repainting figures from X-Plus, Bandai, etc., this class will go over all the techniques, color theory, and products you need to achieve beautiful results.

The main instructor for this class will be expert Kaiju model painter Jon LeGrand (aka LeGrandzilla) with assistance from Robert Troch. See more information and pictures here: http://jerseyfestfair.com/?page_id=4939


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Registrations begin now for the “Painting a Life-Sized Monster" bust class at the 2015 JerseyFest Academy. The class is being produced by Black Heart Enterprises and Badger Airbrush Co. See all the details below and on our web site here: http://jerseyfestfair.com/?page_id=5033.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey guys:

Registrations begin now for the new “Jordu Schell Sculpting Class” by The Compleat Sculptor at the 2015 JerseyFest Academy. This hands-on class is occurring on Friday, Aug. 28th, which is the day before the weekend long vendor show. See all the details and info on how to register here: http://jerseyfestfair.com/?page_id=4763

The class instructor, Jordu Schell, has been in the film and TV industry since 1987. His talent as a designer, sculptor and painter is world renowned, and his credits include: “Avatar”, “The Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian”, “300”, “Hellboy”, “Aliens vs. Predator – Requiem”, “Men in Black”, “The Mist”, “Batman Returns”, “Edward Scissorhands”, “Alien: Resurrection”, “The X-Files Movie”, “Predator II”, “Galaxy Quest”, “Evolution”, “Babylon 5-The Series” (on which he designed an emmy award-winning creature make-up and the first fully digital creature for a television series), and many more. He is also one of the very popular artists on the the TV show "Making Monsters" (http://www.travelchannel.com/shows/making-monsters/articles/meet-the-distortions-crew).


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Below are some samples of Jordu Schell's previous work. See more here: http://jerseyfestfair.com/?page_id=3295


----------



## markcan (Jan 28, 2013)

How does it stack up to Wonderfest?


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

markcan said:


> How does it stack up to Wonderfest?


Similar. I love Wonderfest and most of the team that runs JerseyFest including me attend WF almost every year. Hobby shows are just great fun no matter how you look at it. :thumbsup:

There would be no JerseyFest and the garage kit hobby would not be where it is today if it were not for WonderFest and their team, AFM Magazine, and guys like George Stephenson, Dave Fisher, Terry Webb, Jeff Yagher, etc.


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey guys:

The JerseyFest 2015 vendor show will feature the biggest exhibit of completed Godzilla and Kaiju models and dioramas ever in the USA. Admission to the exhibit room will be free for all show attendees. We encourage everyone with Kaiju kits and dioramas to bring and display them in the exhibit – the more the better and there is no entry fee. So, dust off your old models or start working on some new ones! 

One of the main themes for this year’s show is “Kaiju”, so stay tuned for more announcements of show specials that appeal to Kaiju fans.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

moonlightdrive21 said:


> Below are some samples of Jordu Schell's previous work.


Wow, those are amazing. At first I thought you'd posted a real photo of Cushing. This is stunning stuff!


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey guys:

One of our big vendors will be at the 2015 JerseyFest show with over 15 tables filled with massive amounts of specialty tools, supplies, gadgets, etc. See pictures of some of their tables below (www.jerseyfestfair.com).


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey guys, the cut off dates for registering for various JerseyFest Academy classes are approaching. If you would like to sign up for one, please do so before it's too late. The classes cater to beginners and advanced modelers. See info on all classes here: Jerseyfest Academy Hobby Classes & Workshops » JerseyFestFair

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey guys:

We just posted various information about the awards and prizes for the JerseyFest 2015 Model & Art Contest, which includes lots of pictures. See it all here: http://jerseyfestfair.com/?page_id=68 

Also wanted to highlight these great contest prizes from the Stan Winston School:

1st Place: A FULL-YEAR subscription to the Stan Winston School online workshop, granting unlimited On-Demand access to the entire SWSCA video library, featuring character creation tutorials by the masters of monster making, with new lessons added every month.
2nd Place: 12 DVD's of the winner’s choice selected from our tutorial library, featuring character creation tutorials by the masters of monster making.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Pictured below are just some of the prizes:


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

More...


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Pictured below are just some of the trophies and plaques from last year that we will have again this year:


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Tomorrow (July 28th) is the last chance to register for some of the JerseyFest Acadmey painting and sculpting classes taking place on August 28th. More info here: http://jerseyfestfair.com/?page_id=3128'

Dave


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

The list of demos/presentations occurring in conference rooms at the JerseyFest vendor show next Sat. and Sun. (Aug 29 &30) is posted here: http://jerseyfestfair.com/?page_id=64 Includes topics related to models/sculpts from Predator, Aliens, original creature designs, Star Trek, Star Wars, etc.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Owen E Oulton said:


> Wow, those are amazing. At first I thought you'd posted a real photo of Cushing. This is stunning stuff!


I saw some of Jordu Schell's work at Monsterpalooza in 2014, and it looks just as realistic in person--I half expected the busts on display to blink and/or start talking. :lol:


----------

